# Asus M4A77T pro



## pantherx12 (Aug 17, 2009)

What do people think of this board?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-358-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=1481

It's actually the first I've seen with 2 pci x16 slots for less then 100 pounds ( a lot less)

What's the catch?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 17, 2009)

it's a AMD 770 Chipset..
it's able to crossfire but not @ full x16/x16

it's very good though..
DDR3, AM3, and many more..


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2009)

8x/8x arent they?

at 2.0 speeds, it doesnt matter for single GPU cards.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 17, 2009)

indeed..
but for a super beefy graphics card like 4870x2 or 4890

it's better to have a full x16/x16 PCI-e slot..


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2009)

wont matter for a 4890 really, but x2 cards will be held back.

remember that 2.0 8x is equal to 16x 1.1


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 17, 2009)

770 is 16/4, which is still fine.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 17, 2009)

equal it and you get x8/x8
which is *mussel said* ok for single gpu


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> equal it and you get x8/x8
> which is *mussel said* ok for single gpu



well no, you get 32x/8x in 1.1 speed - which is still acceptable


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 17, 2009)

So not a bad deal then?

: ]

Think I'll get this for my build then.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 17, 2009)

AMD 770 is a budget crossfire chipset, 
so it's a good deal to have one..


----------



## btarunr (Aug 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 8x/8x arent they?
> 
> at 2.0 speeds, it doesnt matter for single GPU cards.



Nope, it's x16/x4. Further, the second slot is wired to the southbridge. If you're planning for a Crossfire setup using anything >HD4700, avoid this.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 17, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> AMD 770 is a budget crossfire chipset,
> so it's a good deal to have one..


No the 770 is not meant for CF whatsoever.
Grab a 790GX, thats the budget CF chipset.

8x + 8x is still better than 16x + 4x.


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2009)

770 chipset runs hot. I would not recommend it, especially if you want to use CrossFire.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 17, 2009)

At lease mine does not seems to run hot.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Who knew buying computer parts would be so hard


----------



## btarunr (Aug 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> 770 chipset runs hot.



770 is one of the coolest, leanest AMD chipsets (low transistor count). It runs hot only because motherboard manufacturers cheap-out with NB coolers. Recent boards are generous with the chipset cooling.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyways, if the OP wants to run Crossfire, I will say at lease get a 790X or GX.
Or get a 780G with hacked CF, these are basically downclocked 790GXs.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Found this 790gx chipset mobo http://www.nfiniteshop.com/Store/di...d=15&categid=2&subcategid=237&itemid=02855057

Shop looks shite though, should I risk it?

Its a pretty good bargain.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Found this 790gx chipset mobo http://www.nfiniteshop.com/Store/di...d=15&categid=2&subcategid=237&itemid=02855057
> 
> Shop looks shite though, should I risk it?
> 
> Its a pretty good bargain.


It alright, only that the Cooling on it looks kind of crappy.

There are 780/785G boards with CF.
Edit: Nvm its 16+4....


----------



## btarunr (Aug 17, 2009)

Between 790X and 790GX, choose 790X. That board is based on 790X+SB700, as far as I can see (no ACC support). Sapphire tends to be horrible as far as keeping the BIOS up to date goes.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Shopping is so hard!

Ha ha.

Woo!

Turns out my own budget for the rig will be 350 quid! + if I get some birthday money then even more, lets assume its 350 quid though.

Everything but the mobo and graphics card costs 232 pounds so I've actually got a fair bit of wiggle room.

What boards can I get now


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 18, 2009)

this should do the job

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161328


----------



## erocker (Aug 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Shopping is so hard!
> 
> Ha ha.
> 
> ...



For sure: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-327-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=1481


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice Erocker 

Came across that one myself aswell ( see last post on my thread in system builders subforum)


Fell in love with the concept of having four graphics cards in there ha ha ( I imagine I won't ever, but its the thought that counts  )



So, if I have the money I'll be getting that one, if not I'll be getting the one you suggested littlelizard 

Thanks to you both.


----------



## erocker (Aug 18, 2009)

Plus, it overclocks like mad, has an awesome bios and runs nice and cool. It looks good too.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> Plus, it overclocks like mad, has an awesome bios and runs nice and cool. It looks good too.



Yeah I noticed it was rather pretty 

Reckon I could pry of the blue shite of the heat sinks though, sort of clashes in my eyes XD


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Yeah I noticed it was rather pretty
> 
> Reckon I could pry of the blue shite of the heat sinks though, sort of clashes in my eyes XD



Well if you don't mind losing your warranty then go ahead


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll do it all careful like 

Or at the very least go over it in black pen ha ha


----------

